# First ever off-road night ride.



## Thompson (24 Nov 2011)

Me and three blokes went out for a quick hour and half off-road night ride. I had borrowed one lads light as mine wasn't strong enough and so after ten minutes it was shining at my knees. We stopped, fixed it and set off again. When we got into the proper off-road and the light was fine, till we started going down a tricky decent. In the day time it's a bit rough, but i the dark its worse (but great fun). The lght had span back and started hinging right in my face, went from a dark view to sudden white light. It seemed as though i'd gone to heaven.  I would have moved it out the way but I had to hold on to make sure I didn't come off. I could see more with my eyes closed. I knew it was a straight ride ahead and so risked shutting my eyes for a touch to avoid being blinded. Once down the hill the light then went flying off and into the bushes. I stopped and so did the two guys beind me. the other hadn't heard and so carried on. The two lads found the light and were going to fix it when we got to the road. So the next 10 minutes, I was relying entirely on the lights off the others. :O I was terrified! After this we set back off home and it was great. I had a new light which fit properly and we flew. I'm not usre on the mileage as mine is still saying i'm going 60mph...unless it isnt broke :P Good ride and looking forward for the next.


----------



## zizou (24 Nov 2011)

Its really good fun, i particularly like it when it is frosty or a bit of snow. At the moment it is just a bit too muddy so havent been out much as i cant be arsed washing my bike down when i get back.

For added thrills go for a night ride on your own...all sorts of monsters and aliens will be waiting around every corner


----------



## Thompson (24 Nov 2011)

:O Not a chance on that route! Part of it is a wooden bridge thing going over a swamp. If I fell in there i'd be eaten alive, no one to kill the beasts within! Tad too scary at the moment for me to be alone.


----------



## Norm (24 Nov 2011)

Try it again with a powerful head torch. A new world will open up in front of you.


----------



## Zoiders (25 Nov 2011)

Try urban night riding in old industrial cities with lots of tow paths and brownfields sites that have become over grown.

You will see the following.

Tramps.

Badgers.

Seemingly random acts of arson.


----------



## Globalti (6 Dec 2011)

....and groups of pissed-up teenage girls swigging cider from a big bottle.


----------



## Thompson (6 Dec 2011)

Well well. Not all teenage girls are like that!


----------



## lukesdad (6 Dec 2011)

Nothing quite like a bit of freeriding on yer own at nite, Im off most nites LM starts havin a rant....


----------

